# LS240 3.9hrs F11 1221 error



## J_E_F_F

It cleared after a restart, but dealer says they can't diagnose without putting it on a scanner.


----------



## dr clean

drain the water out of fuel filter, just disconect the sensor at bottom and a part will screw out, drain and put it back.. it should go off. I have had a ls for 5 years. had a lot of trouble out of it when new. but I think they finally got the bugs worked out of it. mine is a 4045xr with cab.


----------



## J_E_F_F

Dealer came out, put a scanner on it, which didn't show anything, forced a a regen (just because) and that was 61 hours ago with no additional issues.


----------



## dr clean

that is great,,,good luck with the new tractor, mine is 5 years old and going strong.


----------



## J_E_F_F

Same error came back today at 99 hours, a restart cleared it again.


----------

